# Attacked!



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

My cat Lennox is 4 years old - he has never attacked me but over the last year he has become very grumpy and anti being touched! I feel this could be because of the new addition (kitten) He likes to roam at night and usually strolls in early morning. Usually in the mornings he is very soft and sweet but I tried to pick him up this morning and he was all growls and anger. I thought he may be injured as he often gets war wounds I try to inspect him - and he lashed out and scratched my face! I have never been scratched or attacked by him  Im quite mortified that my lovely cat has become a minion of Satan!

What can I do? I am getting the kitten spayed next week but Im doubtful that this will stop him from being like this. He used to let you tickle his belly, pick him up etc. and all he does now is growl! Unless a treat is being offered then he snaps out of it until it is eaten then goes back to growling!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Shame about Lennox turning into a wild lion ... I believe this may be a bit to do with the kitten and a bit to do with how he is adapting to and rather liking his roaming about. Has Lennox been neutered? If not, perhaps this might be a good idea as he seems to come home with war wounds, as you say.

Don't let yourself get too upset because it will either sort itself out once the kitten is neutered and also if he needs to be neutered this may help. At worst, he will agree to disagree with the kitten. Have you tried Feliway spray or plugs? This has been mentioned by other people on this board before and for some cats, this really helps calm them down. You can also get a small spray for your hands so that when you go to pick him up, he is not quite so resistant.

Let him associate good things with your coming close to and picking him up. As soon as he begins to resist or pull away from you, leave him and try your hardest to ignore him until he comes to you - play hard to get. 

Others will give you more tips perhaps - hope these starters may help. 

sending good wishes and best purrs.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*has he been neuterd? is the kitten the same sex as him if he has not been neuterd he may feel the new kit if same sex is a threat. ie compitition for the ladies? or maybe there is something wrong with him he maybe poorly but you cant see, so i would get him checked out by you vets just in case to make sure he is healthy in himself as you mentioned he is an out side cat and comes in with war wounds, you dont know what sort of things he could be carrying from doing his rounds around the streets. *


----------



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you for your responses. I had Lennox neutred at 6 months old. He is a paticularly large cat and is very prone to fighting. When i usually inspect him he will let me and i will find the absess or something that needs stitches - but latley he wont let me even look. He had a health check about three weeks ago and his boosters and he was fine. He is also wormed by the vet - but not frontlined as he does not have fleas. It is weird though because he would usually show signs of being ill and allow me to be all mumsy and check him. I cant stop him from going out as he gets very depressed - he is def an outdoor and indoor cat. I thought he may have hurt his leg but he is not limping - but he wont let me touch his limbs. he gets so angry that i cant identify if he is hurt and if so which limb? Leelou will be netured soon and i have not tried feliway yet but I am going to give it a go - just a bit disheartened that my lovely furball is becoming so bi-polar! 

He often comes home dishevelled with no collar again! The vet said that Lennox is very very strong and he is more than likley to hospitalise other cats! He was being funny but i think his point was that he can really hold his own.

There are two cats next door, both male and neutred and they often have stand offs! I caught next doors tabby in our kitchen yesterday! lennox chased him to the garden. They stared for a while. The tabby made that whinning noise. Then they both turned their backs on one another and slowly crept away from each other very funny, but confusing!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds very interesting. Would LLLURRRVV to see a picture of Lennox, if you can get one posted on here ... please  He sounds like a gorgeous hunk of a cat


----------



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

Here are some photos of my gorgeous Lennox!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Yo-Yo!!! He's such an armful of delicious licquorice -yummy-cat yummy-cat what a lovely tummy-cat! (that pic of him laying on his back is funny)

Just look at those huge dazzling orange eyes, those massive boxing glove paws and that lovely shiny coat. A wonderful cat. Thank you for sharing those images. Bet he's a sweetie really ...


----------



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

He is most of the time that i swhy it is so hard to understand what im doing wrong! I think maybe i do show him too much attention but he is so loveable it is hard not too! i need to learn to leave him be when he is not interested - it just seems that latley he is always not interested - sounds bad but i cant wait until after LeeLou has had her op!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Noo not having it that he is Satans Minion,he looks adorableMaybe since he doesn't get along with the 2 outside cats and then with contending with a kitten he feels out of his depth and bullied a little outside,but if he's aggro when you try to touch or pick him up maybe get him off to the vets again,as it could be a joint problem from an old wound,for him to be acting so out of character in such a short space of time to me anyway it sounds like somethings wrong as in he's getting jip from an old wound or a new one,i'd get him thoroughly checked and then at least you can rule that out and maybe between us we can try and figure out what his issue is...i know you won't but don't give up on him,we all go thru moody phases and boys moods last a bit longer than ours do


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I would definitely get him to a vet for a check. If this came on suddenly, he could be injured and severly bruised from a fall or been hit by something. Cats are incredibly good at hiding whatever is wrong with them, and will only show symptoms as a very last resort.


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi I have a simliar problem, my neutered tom, Mogwai has become very grumpy since 2 new kittens arrived, I can stroke him but on his terms, he will scratch & bite if he's that way out with himself, if I stroke his head or chin/under his neck etc he's fine he's grumpy about his back or around his tail, I have checked him too & he's fine, so were just waiting for things to settle down again.

I know he has the major hump with me for bringing 2 kittens into his domain (he was the dominant cat out of my 1st two) but he's going to have to like it or lump it, Im afraid the 2 kittens were in need, & I've done everything I can to accomodate his needs (extra attention etc) Willow has settled down fairly quickly, it's just Mogwai still belly aching, must be a male thing lol


----------



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

i think you are both right - i did say to my partner that he is a hardy cat! and will blissfully carry on cleaning an eating if its an external injury. I know before when he has eaten his kills he gets all solome and you can tell he is poorly. I think a trip to the vets is needed! They dont always check the body all over and Lennox has very thick dense fur and being black no obvious sign of blood!


----------



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

0nyxx said:


> Hi I have a simliar problem, my neutered tom, Mogwai has become very grumpy since 2 new kittens arrived, I can stroke him but on his terms, he will scratch & bite if he's that way out with himself, if I stroke his head or chin/under his neck etc he's fine he's grumpy about his back or around his tail, I have checked him too & he's fine, so were just waiting for things to settle down again.
> 
> I know he has the major hump with me for bringing 2 kittens into his domain (he was the dominant cat out of my 1st two) but he's going to have to like it or lump it, Im afraid the 2 kittens were in need, & I've done everything I can to accomodate his needs (extra attention etc) Willow has settled down fairly quickly, it's just Mogwai still belly aching, must be a male thing lol


That is exactly it! His terms never used to be like that - it is like their mood changed instantly. When Lennox is on the bed in the morning he is all lovely and cute - but then LeeLou comes up and he has attitude!

Mogwai is an awesome name!


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

he was a weird looking kitten hence the name mogwai  I think things will eventually settle down, cats are very territorial, & theres always a lot of body language & posturing before any fighting, but think about it they can't really do any of with this a kitten lol so they have to wait till the kittens older to sort out who's top cat so to speak.

So by the sounds of it both lennox & mogwai have a major strop on lol mines doubled because I took 2 kittens, lol he can tolerate Tilly because she's a girl but he often clouts Marley round the back of the head as he walks past as if to say hey Im the boss!

Willow the other neutered tom is frightened of the kittens (cos he's a wuss) but he's not as humpy as Mogwai lol.

Mogwai's the dark tabby Willows the blue tabby in the orange bucket!(both bob tail x ) Tilly is the chocolate tortie Marley is the Blue & white (both persain)


----------



## kirstencc (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm afraid I don't have much advice other than instinctively, I'd say keep a close eye on him for injuries/sickness but really leave him alone. It's clear he wants to be left alone but doesn't - you know? He's coming home and making himself visible but at arms length. So it's encouraging that he's visible - sick cats tend to hide themselves away - but he's also telling you clearly to leave him alone. Leave him be and let him come round by himself.

But can I just say, what a gorgeous cat he is! He could be Bo's dad if you, know, he wasn't neutered  The same big gold eyes, the same frame, the same sleek black shiny coat - he's lush


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Do you know the more I hear about Lennox and his attitude the more I love him! He's beautiful, hope you get to the bottom of his problems


----------



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Lennox has an amazing personality. The update in the mad house! I got home friday eveing and my partner and I decided to ignore him - it was hard but funny - we made no eye contact - usually he would be out and not want any attention. But as soon as the ignoring started he was sitting next to me staring! getting everywhere he could to be noticed - He was getting really grumpy that no one would look at him! He ended up satying in all night! 

The next morning that Feliway arrived and ever since then there has been calm in the bedroom no fighting on the bed etc lol! (im glad people are aware of the context of this post) he has allowed her to sleep next to him soooo cute! I will have to put the picture on where lenny is nose diving and she is touching his paws while she is asleep. I call lennox's fav position nose diving. It is where he extends his arms as far as they can go like superman and burys his head in between them.

Leelou's op is fastly approaching.

I totally agree with the whole mogwai and lennox not being able to communicate with kittens - it makes perfect sense! It is like us trying to explain to kids that they are annoying! a simple smack round the head seems simpler! lol!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

YAYSo glad things seem to be getting to a more calmer state(so to speak) and i know you must be relieved,hopefully you'll all continue to enjoy being a mad family,look forward to some more pics..great post to read


----------



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

Aww thanx - i could write a book on the experiences of Lennox ! 

One chapter could be about the time he brought in a huge rat that bit me - resulting in me having to go the the doctors immediatley for a series of injections in my backside one of which was of such a large quantity that i passed out! 

I was unable to sit on the right cheek and refused to talk to Lennox for a good few days!!!!


----------



## lennoxthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

binxycat said:


> Do you know the more I hear about Lennox and his attitude the more I love him! He's beautiful, hope you get to the bottom of his problems


I can imagine Lennox right now propping up a bar somewhere drowning his sorrows! He's like a Derek Zoolander of the cat world - Did you know he spends on average at least an hour a day in the Hair Salon next to my house shmoozing with the clients and getting some good lap action! No wonder he has no attention for me!


----------

